
Did the Covid-19 virus originate from a lab or nature? Examining the evidence - sohkamyung
https://healthfeedback.org/did-the-covid-19-virus-originate-from-a-lab-or-nature-examining-the-evidence-for-different-hypotheses-of-the-novel-coronavirus-origins/
======
abacadaba
Well, most convincing thing I've read yet about it. China's off the hook.. for
now.

They still didn't discuss the likely possibility that it was made by aliens
though.

